# Florfenicol dosage for pigeons



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi all. Do any of you know the recommended dosage of oral administered florfenicol for pigeons? The info I've gathered so far is somewhat inconsistent.

From what I found from google, most scientific studies on poultry take 20- 30mg/kg body weight as the recommended dose. However florfenicol made for poultry in my place are all 4% powder, and the instruction is to mix 2-3 gr of powder with 1 kg of feed. From what I read, an average chicken eats ~ 0.12 kg a day, equivalent to the amount of florfenicol of 14.4 mg (0.12 x 3 x 4% = 0.0144), not to mention that a chicken is usually much larger than 1 kg.

I would really appreciate it if informed people on this forum can comment on this.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Dosing through food or water is never going to be accurate, especially when the animal is sick. I’d go with the 20-30mg/kg since most birds take the same dosage.


----------



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

Thank you bootface.


----------

